# [SORTED] No longer looking for Shimano 105 brakes



## the_craig (18 Apr 2018)

Hey folks,

I’m looking for a set of Shimano 105 brakes (front and rear) and if anyone has upgraded recently, I’ll gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## Steve T (20 Apr 2018)

Which flavour 5700 or 5800?


----------



## the_craig (21 Apr 2018)

I'm not fussed tbh.

I've got a set of tektro calipers on my bike atm which are a bit worse for wear don't fill me with much confidence so im just looking to replace them with a newer set.


----------



## the_craig (23 Apr 2018)

Just a wee update.

No longer needing Shimano 105 Calipers. 

Cheers though.


----------

